
Samsung Electronics CEO resigns - anst
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-41604860
======
iDesignBrands
Whether or not this decision is based off their political scandal, Samsung has
always been good with replacing their leaders before it’s too late. They have
always put the company first before their high ranking positions. This is why
Samsung has been able to be successful throughout all these years and keep up
with the constant change in the industry in contrast to other companies’
decline.

